# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Burger King

## damonsmuz

I see the Burger King on 19th St has closed for good. A sign says "Please visit our 12th and Eastern location". 

Ive never seen that place all that crowded. The placement is prime real estate... wouldn't be surprised if a hotel goes up there.

----------


## acumpton

I wonder what is going on with them.  They had recently closed down the West Norman location as well.

----------


## Roger S

I posted this in another thread but the rumor is a Taco Casa is going to replace this Burger King.... I haven't heard anything official so to me it's still rumor but that's been the buzz on Moore social media.... Whether it's wishful thinking by people that want a Taco Casa or not or fact I can't verify though.

----------


## acumpton

If that's true, I wish it was something different.  There is already a Del Taco over there and a Taco Bueno across the bridge, as well as Ricky's.

----------


## G.Walker

> If that's true, I wish it was something different.  There is already a Del Taco over there and a Taco Bueno across the bridge, as well as Ricky's.


The Burger King owner just bought the Popeye's Chicken brand for $1.8 Billion back in February. So I wouldn't be suprised if that location is turned into a Popeye's , as there is not currently one in Moore. Also, Popeye's will probably do way better sales at that location than Burger King. 

http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/21/inve...s-acquisition/

----------


## 94GTStang

There used to be a Popeyes where the Sunnyside Omelette place is now. I for one would not like to see another chicken or taco place go in Moore

----------


## SoonerDave

Burger King has a really weird history in the OKC area. About ten years ago or so, the franchisee that ran all or most of the BK's in the area shuttered them all inside of something like a month....then, a year or so later, they all (well most them) came back. Now we see them closing some locations again...very weird. Sad part is that Whoppers are actually pretty darned good burgers, although I haven't had one in years. They used to really pile on the goodies like lettuce and tomatoes and such, and their "flame grill" cooking made them taste really good....but all that gets lost in the shuffle, I s'pose...

----------


## macfoucin

Every Burger King I've been to in the metro including this one was nasty! I hope the new place has different ownership.  I'm not surprised this one and the one in Norman shut down.

----------


## G.Walker

> Burger King has a really weird history in the OKC area. About ten years ago or so, the franchisee that ran all or most of the BK's in the area shuttered them all inside of something like a month....then, a year or so later, they all (well most them) came back. Now we see them closing some locations again...very weird. Sad part is that Whoppers are actually pretty darned good burgers, although I haven't had one in years. They used to really pile on the goodies like lettuce and tomatoes and such, and their "flame grill" cooking made them taste really good....but all that gets lost in the shuffle, I s'pose...


You are right! Nothing like a good flamed broiled Whopper with cheese! That is the only thing I like from Burker King.

----------


## Ginkasa

> You are right! Nothing like a good flamed broiled Whopper with cheese! That is the only thing I like from Burker King.


Random Story Time.

I got pretty sick as a kid and spent a few weeks in the hospital.  When I got out, I was pretty skinny.  My parents started letting me get the "adult" meals rather than just kid meals when we ate out for the next few weeks.  I remember getting the Whopper for the first time during this period.  Now I can't eat one without remember those times, but sometimes I just have to have one.

----------


## u50254082

So no concrete ideas about what the location will become? I wouldn't mind a Taco Casa there, except that I'd be tempted to eat there too much and get fat.  :Kicking:

----------


## Roger S

This picture taken at the closed Burger King was posted to the Moore FB page last yesterday.... If I was a betting man I'd put my money on this becoming a Taco Casa.

19510105_10155295959950610_2790819566840743661_n.jpg

----------


## baralheia

I hope so! Taco Casa is really good (for fast food mexican, anyway).

----------


## corwin1968

> I wonder what is going on with them.  They had recently closed down the West Norman location as well.


Maybe the fact that BK makes McDonalds look like gourmet food.

----------


## Robert_M

Sign is up confirming that this will be a Taco Casa. Looks like they are currently working on the interior.

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> Maybe the fact that BK makes McDonalds look like gourmet food.


You have this backwards.

----------


## Brett

I drove by the Midwest City location and quickly read the LED sign which said "Hiring for Moore store".

----------


## u50254082

The Moore Taco Casa is open now. Looks quite busy every time I pass by.

----------


## seaofchange

> The Moore Taco Casa is open now. Looks quite busy every time I pass by.


People apparently don't understand they can go inside. The drive thru has been packed but inside has been dead.

----------


## mugofbeer

Burger King haz contracted here in Denver with a number of locations sold to other companies. One near my house is now a Chaswe Bank branch.  They are simply culling out low volume locations.

----------


## u50254082

> People apparently don't understand they can go inside. The drive thru has been packed but inside has been dead.


Oh they know but it's Moore.. and I swear there is a unique phenomenon here where:

[TEXMEX RESTAURANT] + [DRIVE THRU] + [WEEKDAY LUNCH/FRIDAY NIGHT] = Absolute Chaos

----------

